# Import the whole of the ports tree



## AlexVader (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Forum

This may seem an awkward question...  but here it goes:

The scenario is this... I will have unlimited connection for the next month, and this will allow me to install any software I need from the ports tree.

But for times to come, later, I am not sure when I will have broad band availability again, therefore I would like to know wether it is possible to import all the files needed to build a port whatever it is into the /usr/ports without actually building it, for the whole complete set of ports available, so as to back it up in a DVD set and have my personal repository at hand, in case i need it...

Is it possible to do... ?

How many Gb am I talking here...  ?

Thanks in advance for your answer...   

BRGDS

Alex


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 14, 2009)

It's possible to fetch all the source files needed with `# make fetch` or `# make fetch-recursive`.


----------



## vivek (Sep 14, 2009)

Also, you can download DVD ISO images (if you want binary stuff only) itself ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ISO-IMAGES-i386/7.2/7.2-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso.gz


----------



## AlexVader (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi dennylin93

Thanks for your reply, You mean to say that # make fetch-recursive in /usr/ports will populate the whole of the ports tree...? fine...

Once I have the ports tree completely filled, in case I want to compile/install an application, I just cd to the folder and #make install clean...  now one more thing... how many Gb will it take...?  Do you have any Idea...   ?

I've heard there are ~20000 packages involved...

The whole of the Debian Lenny distribution is about 5 DVDs... but they do not ship source code... only in the *-dev packages ( header files )  their libs and executables are all in binary form...

Is FreeBSD repo much bigger than this...  ?

BRGDS

Alex


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 14, 2009)

Uh... Usually `# make fetch` used within a port. Like `# cd /usr/ports/www/apache22 && make fetch-recursive`. Not sure if you can do it in /usr/ports. I wouldn't recommend it though, the distfiles should reach 10 GB at the very least.


----------



## AlexVader (Sep 14, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> Also, you can download DVD ISO images (if you want binary stuff only) itself ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ISO-IMAGES-i386/7.2/7.2-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso.gz



But not everything is in the DVD, at least i got this impression when I installed fBSD... am I wrong ...?

I asked me wether i wanted to install the ports tree, which i replied yes, but cd /usr/ports/whatever , #make install clean starts trying to connect to several URL to fetch the files and compile the app...


----------



## roddierod (Sep 14, 2009)

AlexVader said:
			
		

> Hi dennylin93
> 
> Thanks for your reply, You mean to say that # make fetch-recursive in /usr/ports will populate the whole of the ports tree...? fine...
> 
> Once I have the ports tree completely filled, in case I want to compile/install an application, I just cd to the folder and #make install clean...  now one more thing... how many Gb will it take...?  Do you have any Idea...   ?



Yes. This should work. it will pull all the source to /usr/ports/distfiles. I have no idea how big that will be though.


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 14, 2009)

As a point of reference: with 683 ports, my /usr/ports/distfiles/ is 2.8G.

A lot of the data files for the ports/games subtree are >120M.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 14, 2009)

I've got XFCE and Gnome-lite plus a few applications I use and distfiles takes up about 1.6GB.


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 15, 2009)

I have GNOME, KDE, OpenOffice.org, and a lot of other ports installed (over 1000). /usr/ports/distfiles is slightly over 3 GB.


----------



## AlexVader (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi Roddierod frontclynne SirDice and dennyli93

Thks for your replies

I will start playing with fBSD...   this is different from Linux...   


BRGDS

Alex


----------

